# Nachtangelverbot gekippt!



## rippi (14. Juli 2021)

Was ist das für eine leuchtende Peitsche da auf dem Bild?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2021)

Alientechnologie.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Juli 2021)

Nee, der wollte Igel schreiben und kam nicht weiter ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine leuchtende Peitsche da auf dem Bild?!


"Star Wars" ................Ich bin Dein Vater !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alientechnologie.



Die haben den Deal letztlich wohl auch eingefädelt.


----------



## Leonb (14. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine leuchtende Peitsche da auf dem Bild?!


Die Kopflampe während der Langzeitbelichtung des Bildes


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Die Kopflampe während der Langzeitbelichtung des Bildes


Mal wieder Einer, der eher in der Realität beherbergt ist!
Finde ich Gut.

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

Ein Witz jetzt, oder?! 
Der Landesverband, so so! Die Klage kommt vom WAV! Über die ruhmreiche Rolle des "tollen" Landesverbandes in dieser und anderen Sachen schweige ich hier lieber. Frechheit!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Da der Verband als solcher keine Klage dagegen einreichen konnte, hat das Präsidium des LFVBW fünf Einzelklagen beim Verwaltungsgericht in Stuttgart eingereicht.


rustaweli ,dass ist wirklich frech, oder sind eure Vorstände auch gleichzeitig  Verbandsfunktionäre?

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> rustaweli ,dass ist wirklich frech, oder sind eure Vorstände auch gleichzeitig  Verbandsfunktionäre?
> 
> Jürgen


Die Privatpersonen kenne ich nicht weiter. Hier wird aber ganz klar der WAV hervorgehoben, um unseren Vorstand! 
https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden...cheidet-ueber-nachtangelverbot-in-bw-100.html 

Das hier der Landesverband so hervorgehoben wird ist, lassen wir das! Nein, unser Vorstand sitzt mit Sicherheit nicht bei denen. Im Gegenteil. 
Ich könnte jetzt viel zum Verband schreiben, auch über harte juristische Dinge und Kungeleien. Aber bin da lieber ganz ruhig, besser so. 
Landesverband...tzzzz


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

So, habe mich etwas beruhigt und nochmals sachlich. 
Die Hervorhebung des Verbandes stößt halt bitter auf. Mag da nicht ins Detail gehen, soll ja gar Unterlassungsklagen geben in anderen Fällen.  
Vor Monaten taten die schonmals so, löschten dann aber Aussagen schnell auf ihrer HP. Das noch andere dabei sind ist korrekt. Aber den Verband kann man doch bitte namentlich weglassen. Parteifunktionäre im Landtag, viel Druck gegen den WAV,... die Stachel sitzen tief. 
Bin jetzt aber ruhig, ist besser so.


----------



## rippi (14. Juli 2021)

Rustaweli, ich denke du hast mit allem Recht und ich sichere dir hiermit meine geistige Unterstützung zu. Bitte teile mir Einzelheiten per PN mit, sodass ich zukünftig den WAV hervorheben kann.


----------



## Floma (14. Juli 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Rustaweli, ich denke du hast mit allem Recht und ich sichere dir hiermit meine geistige Unterstützung zu. Bitte teile mir Einzelheiten per PN mit, sodass ich zukünftig den WAV hervorheben kann.


Ich bin mit dem LFVBW nicht unzufrieden. Da haben wir in BW schlicht 2 Positionen. Der eine Verein sieht es so, der andere so. Einer der Pole ist der WAV mit einem durch seine Ansprache durchaus polarisierenden Vorsitzenden. Man muss auch mal zwei abweichende Meinung stehen lassen. Dafür gibt es ein Fachwort, das mir gerade nicht einfällt.
EDIT: Jetzt weiß ich es wieder ...Ambiguitätstoleranz.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich finde es gut, dass das Gericht im Sinne der Kläger entschieden hat.

Das Beispielfoto würde ich persönlich jetzt nicht verwenden, wenn ich die Natur- und Umweltverträglichkeit des Nachtangelns darstellen wollte.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem LFVBW nicht unzufrieden. Da haben wir in BW schlicht 2 Positionen. Der eine Verein sieht es so, der andere so. Einer der Pole ist der WAV mit einem durch seine Ansprache durchaus polarisierenden Vorsitzenden. Man muss auch mal zwei abweichende Meinung stehen lassen. Dafür gibt es ein Fachwort, das mir gerade nicht einfällt.
> EDIT: Jetzt weiß ich es wieder ...Ambiguitätstoleranz.


Natürlich kann da jeder seine eigene Meinung haben! Ist sogar wichtig! Polarisierend stimmt sicher auch. Aber mir sind Leute mit klarer Kante lieber, auch ab und an den Ton nicht treffend, als aalglatte Diplomaten wo ich nie weiß woran ich wirklich bin. Aber auch dies sieht eben jeder anders. Inwiefern bist denn genau mit dem Verband zufrieden? Was genau schätzt Du an diesem? 
Wie würdest Du zu Absprachen im Landtag stehen, Enthaltungen zum Eigennutz von Funktionären der Partei, welche das Verbot einst brachte, Funktionäre mit gleichzeitiger Betätigung im Verband? Natürlich nur rethorisch gefragt, ohne Bezug zur Realität, wenn dann rein zufällig. Zu anderem vielleicht später.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem LFVBW nicht unzufrieden. Da haben wir in BW schlicht 2 Positionen. Der eine Verein sieht es so, der andere so. Einer der Pole ist der WAV mit einem durch seine Ansprache durchaus polarisierenden Vorsitzenden. Man muss auch mal zwei abweichende Meinung stehen lassen. Dafür gibt es ein Fachwort, das mir gerade nicht einfällt.
> EDIT: Jetzt weiß ich es wieder ...Ambiguitätstoleranz.


Toleranz ist ganz dünnes Eis, wenn man als Angler für das generelle Nachtangelverbot argumentiert. Würde man es aufheben, wird niemand zur nächtlichen Kontrolle gezwungen. Wer kein Nachtangeln an seinen Gewässern will, der verbietet es individuell und dort wo es vielleicht sogar sinnvoll ist, aber nicht landesweit für alle.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> der verbietet es individuell und dort wo es vielleicht sogar sinnvoll ist, aber nicht landesweit für alle.


Das könnte m.E. durchaus auch in der Urteilsbegründung zur Sprache kommen.

Pauschal für alle Gewässer, auch z.B. an Bundeswasserstraßen, betonierten Kanälen  usw. erscheint das sicher nicht nur Anglern wenig sinnvoll und verhältnismäßig evtl. auch nicht..


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

Ganz aktuell: 
Ministerium will für eine schnelle Umsetzung sorgen und akzeptiert das richterliche Urteil. 
Was im Umkehrschluss heißt daß das Verbot in Kürze für alle in BW fällt. Klasse Arbeit! 
Den Rest schaukelt der WAV auch noch!


----------



## seatrout61 (14. Juli 2021)

Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber "gekippt" (im Sinne aller betroffenen Angler und nicht nur der Kläger) ist noch lange nix - es fehlt noch das Urteil, die Rechtsmittelfrist muss abgewartet und die entsprechende Verordnung für alle Angler (nicht nur die Kläger) geändert werden...das ist noch ein langer Weg... zutreffend wäre Stand heute die Formulierung "Nachtangelverbrot steht auf der Kippe".


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

Das Ministerium sorgt eigener Aussage nach für eine Umsetzung auf Rechtswegen! Das Ministerium wird wohl damit kaum Gesetzesänderungen für ne handvoll Leute meinen. Wundern würde es mich aber auch nicht, nachdem von deren Anwälte abstruse Aufforderungen kamen. Zum Beispiel die Kritik am Klageweg und den Vorschlag die Kläger sollen doch schwarzangeln, eine Kontrolle hinnehmen und daraufhin klagen. Ja, so läuft's.


----------



## tibulski (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiss, hat sich der WAV nachträglich mit drangehängt. Das zeigen ja auch die Aktenzeichen:






Das erste ist vom LFVBW, das zweite von Hr. Schock, wohl viel später eingereicht. Dazu wurde der LFVBW ja dem Verlauten nach  im Vorfeld auch mit Presseanfragen überzogen. Böse stimmen behaupten, Hr. Schock wollte herausfinden, welchen Klageweg man denn jetzt am besten beschreiten sollte.
Dazu tauchte Hr. Schock ohne Anwalt auf und hat sich wohl bei der mündlichen Verhandlung nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Kann da nur die Richtigstellung von den anwesenden Klägern des LFVBW zitieren:






Im Grunde ist es doch toll, dass das letzte Nachtangelverbot in Deutschland für die Angler in BW gefallen ist. Das es so ein unwürdiges Geschacher um die Väter des Erfolges nach sich zieht, ist eher traurig. Aber bevor man den bösen Verbänden irgendetwas zugesteht, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern ... Passt halt nicht ins Bild.

Es waren 6 private Kläger. Der Präsident des LFVBW, vier Präsidiumsmitglieder und später kam noch Hr. Schock dazu. Aber das Ministerium hat schon verlauten lassen, dass sie die Klageentscheidung wohl akzeptieren und keine weitere Rechtsmittel einlegen werden.

https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/...-kippt-nachtangelverbot-in-baden-wuerttemberg

Der NABU und PETA haben schon gegen die Gerichtsentscheidung Stimmung gemacht, sollten wir uns nicht lieber irgendwann mal dazu entschliessen, gemeinsam gegen die Gegner des Angelns zu arbeiten, als uns gegenseitig Vorwürfe zumachen? Nur so ein Gedanke ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich weiss hat sich der WAV nachträglich mit drangehängt. Das zeigen ja auch die Aktenzeichen:
> 
> ...



Stopp! Genau da haben wir wieder die Verdrehung! Wann genau hat der Verband(!) je eine Klage eingereicht? Das Ding mit Fakeverdacht ging durch mehrere Angelmedien damals. Später wurde alles schnell von der HP gelöscht. Bitte um Datum und Nummer, danke! Die WAV Klage lief schon länger. Dann wurde vom Gericht mitgeteilt, später, das es noch weiter Klagen mittlerweile gäbe und alles wurde mit Einverständnis zusammengelegt. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Eurer Unterlassungsklage aus? Möchten wir noch auf das Thema Datenschutz kommen? Auf die miese Landtagsnummer? Tun die gewonnenen Klagen und die verlorenen Gelder zwecks Angelschein noch weh? Möchten wir hier weiter machen? 
Aber zurück, wann hat der Verband welche Klage mit welcher Nummer bei welchem Gericht eingereicht? Ihr könnt weiter diffamieren, Druck über Ecken machen - den WAV bekommt Ihr nicht klein und fremde Federn bleiben fremde Federn!


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich weiss hat sich der WAV nachträglich mit drangehängt. Das zeigen ja auch die Aktenzeichen:
> 
> ...



Zum letzten Absatz, da bin ich wieder absolut bei Dir. Aber das ist keine Einbahnstraße und es ist leider sehr viel passiert in letzter Zeit, auch juristisch. Das wird schwer. Aber vielleicht kann man sich ja wirklich wieder nähern und zusammenarbeiten, wäre unter fairen Bedingungen sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2021)

Ja, es wird reichlich an Legenden gezimmert, da ist DAFV-Tibulski immer vorn dabei.
Schließlich war er selbst beim LFV-BaWü tätig 

Gut, dass es durchaus (vorliegende!) Fakten dazu gibt, wie z.B. interne Schreiben des Ministeriums aus 2019, die sich bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf Argumente des WAV-Vorsitzenden H.-H. Schocks beziehen und die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots empfehlen, der auch lange davor schon für die Abschaffung kämpfte.

2019… da hatte der damalige LFV-Präsi van Eyb soeben das Handtuch geschmissen, der Verband versank in Chaos und internen Intrigen, hatte ganz andere Sorgen als Angler & Angeln, und hat bis dahin noch stramm das Nachtangelverbot verteidigt.

Aber warum nur so kurz zurück blicken; da ist doch dieses Schreiben, welches der BaWü-Verband 2003 an den damaligen Ministerpräsidenten Teufel schickte, der das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte,
und in dem der Verband mit Argumenten aus TausendundeinerNacht FÜR das Verbot eintrat...
ein Klassiker des deutschen Verbandswesens!
Natürlich auch mehrfach hier im Board zu finden, z.B.:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/nachtangelverbot-im-baden-w.26131/#post-332862

Auch der weitere Verlauf der Geschichte des Nachtangelverbots ist eine ausgesprochene Schande für den BaWü-Verband. Live konnte man im TV mitanschauen, wie der LFV-Präsi und Landtagsabgeordnete van Eyb sich NICHT im Parlament äußerte, als über das Verbot diskutiert wurde, sondern den Saal verließ.

Ja, man sollte den Verband loben, dass sie nach so vielen Jahren die Kurve noch gekriegt haben.
Ja, man sollte den Erfolg heute mit ihnen feiern und (auch) ihnen danken.
Nein, man sollte trotzdem sicher nicht vergessen, 
was sie sich die letzten Jahrzehnte in dieser Sache geleistet haben.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, es wird reichlich an Legenden gezimmert, da ist DAFV-Tibulski immer vorn dabei.
> 
> Gut, dass es durchaus (vorliegende!) Fakten dazu gibt, wie z.B. interne Schreiben des Ministeriums aus 2019, die sich bereits zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Argumente des WAV-Vorsitzenden H.-H. Schocks beziehen und die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots empfehlen, der auch lange davor für die Abschaffung kämpfte.
> 
> ...



Gott sei Dank, danke Dir!


----------



## rippi (14. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Der NABU und PETA haben schon gegen die Gerichtsentscheidung Stimmung gemacht, sollten wir uns nicht lieber irgendwann mal dazu entschliessen, gemeinsam gegen die Gegner des Angelns zu arbeiten, als uns gegenseitig Vorwürfe zumachen? Nur so ein Gedanke ...
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf


Könnte der DAFV nicht Aufkleber mit lustigen Botschaften gegen jene Organisationen vertreiben oder entsprechende Plates um Wände schnell zu taggen?


----------



## tibulski (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo,



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, es wird reichlich an Legenden gezimmert, da ist DAFV-Tibulski immer vorn dabei.
> Schließlich war er selbst beim LFV-BaWü tätig



Das früher viel Mist gelaufen ist, ist ungenommen. Das habe ich nie bestritten. Wir haben bei den Verbänden sicher viel Nachholbedarf, aber ich versuche da seit Jahren etwas zu ändern im Gegensatz zu Dir. Du schreibst seit Jahren immer die gleichen Verbands-Weltuntergangsstorys, ohne das da irgendwas konstruktives kommt, oder ihr irgendwelche ernstzunehmenden Alternativen aufgezeigt hättet. Für die Angler bringt das gar nix. Ich kenne die Zeit mit Eyb, habe sie selbst miterlebt und das war nicht gut, darum geht es doch heute nicht. Du kannst es gerne Legenden nennen ...

Heute ist faktisch und endlich das Nachtangelverbot für die Angler in BW abgeschafft worden und ich glaube der Verband hatte einen (wesentlichen) Anteil daran. Meinst du Hr. Schock hätte das (laut Aussage der Anwesenden Kläger) ohne Anwalt, ohne ausreichende Begründung und ohne eigenen Antrag vor Gericht geschafft? Ist doch gut das der Verband da mit an Board war und es am Ende einen guten Ausgang genommen hat.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo Rippi,



rippi schrieb:


> Könnte der DAFV nicht Aufkleber mit lustigen Botschaften gegen jene Organisationen vertreiben oder entsprechende Plates um Wände schnell zu taggen?



Das ist defizil, wir haben bereits Plakate und auch großformatige Banner gedruckt, wenn Peta bei Messen auftauchen sollte. Wir wollen uns aber grundlegend für unsere Anliegen und nicht gegen andere Organisationen definieren. Im Rahmen der Wasserkraft haben wir selbst mit dem NABU gemeinsame Positionen, beim Kormoran, Otter oder Angelverboten sicher nicht. Bei Peta gibt es sicher keine zwei Meinungen, aber sich NABU, BUND oder WWF per Definition zum Feind zu machen ist sicher nicht zielführend.

Das man gegen gewisse Thesen vorgeht schon eher. Peta hat ja teilweise in Berlin in Amplen diese Aufkleber: Bei grün "Go Vegan" bei rot: "Stop Eating Meat". Da könnte man sich bestimmt mal was gutes überlegen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## rustaweli (14. Juli 2021)

Oder man kann ja beim Thema Nachtangeln als DAFV auf moderne Stirnlampen verweisen. Starke Aktion! 
Dein Post eins davor. Er schrieb doch das Ihr die Kurve in BW zu kriegen scheint und auch dabei gewesen seid beim Verbotskippen. Nur liest sich dies in einem Post zuvor von Dir "etwas" anders, vor allem auch im Hauptposting der Redaktion. So fing alles an. Denke, noch ein paar Argumentationsketten weiter und wir nähern uns dem gerechtfertigten, wahren Kern dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Floma (14. Juli 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Toleranz ist ganz dünnes Eis, wenn man als Angler für das generelle Nachtangelverbot argumentiert. Würde man es aufheben, wird niemand zur nächtlichen Kontrolle gezwungen. Wer kein Nachtangeln an seinen Gewässern will, der verbietet es individuell und dort wo es vielleicht sogar sinnvoll ist, aber nicht landesweit für alle.


Der Verband hatte dazu eine klare Meinung und die Anfang des Jahrtausends entsprechend vertreten. Die Meinungen wurden kontroverser, die von den Mitgliedern direkt gewählten Vorstände haben die Haltung aber 10 Jahre später nochmal bestätigt. Mein Gefühl war, dass unter uns Mitgliedern damals noch kein klares Meinungsbild bestand. Da waren alle Positionen diffus vertreten, allenfalls grob nach Alter strukturiert. Das hat sich gändert, die "jungen" waren ein paar Jahre weniger jung und sind in Vereinen und Verband aufgedrückt.

Diesen Prozess toloriere ich. Weniger Sympatien empfinde ich, wenn Interessenvertretung bedeutet, dass man von Feinden spricht, dass man niedere Motive unterstellt, dass man Abwägen und Besonnenheit diffamiert. 
Das hat auch hier im Forum zu Äußerungen und Vorwürfen geführt, die ich allenfalls an einem 2015er Montagabend in Dresden vermutet hätte. Das brauche ich beim besten Willen nicht. 


rustaweli schrieb:


> .... Aber auch dies sieht eben jeder anders. Inwiefern bist denn genau mit dem Verband zufrieden? Was genau schätzt Du an diesem?
> ....


Ich geh mal auf diesen speziellen Punkt ein:
Fischmobil (oder auch deren Forschungs-Koffer). Ein Super-Ding um die Vereine mit den Kindern der jeweiligen Gemeinde z.B. im schulischen Rahmen zusammen zu bringen
Fischereitag, Seminare, Fortbildungen, Schulungen
Sammelbestellung Aal
Zeitschrift


----------



## rustaweli (15. Juli 2021)

Floma, also berechtigte Kritik, welche mit Fakten untermauert werden könnte, als Pegida-Ableger abzutun, mein lieber Schwan! 
Das der Verband sich bis 2020 nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, milde ausgedrückt, ist ja wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen! Aber wahrscheinlich sind FDP, Hoher u Co auch nur böse Schwätzer. Das Vereine in BW austreten, darunter so große wie Karlsruhe, Stuttgart, geschieht sicher auch zu Unrecht und ist nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Also ich fasse zusammen. 
Dank dem großen Verband und seinem Landesverband wurde das Verbot aufgehoben. Ein HR. Schock für den WAV saß halt einfach so mit drin, aus Mitleid, eigentlich fehl am Platze und sprang halt mit auf den Verbandszug auf. Ansonsten leistet der Landesverband top Arbeit, hat eine weisse Weste, reines Gewissen und wer was anderes behaupten und belegen kann ist ein Lügner, gleichzusetzen mit "Dresden 2015"! 
Alles klar.


----------



## juergent60 (15. Juli 2021)

Als BaWüler und Teilzeitneckarianer begrüße ich diese Entscheidung natürlich. Gleichzeitig hab ich große und vermutlich auch berechtigte Bedenken, dass sich gar nicht so viel ändern wird. 
Da die Fischereirechtsinhaber diese Entscheidung ja nicht umsetzen müssen, befürchte ich, dass zumindest vieles beim Alten bleiben wird.
Für Tages- und Jahreskarteninhaber, die keinem Verein angeschlossen sind, wird sich nicht viel ändern. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass diese Aussage rein hypothetisch ist, würde aber nahezu jede Wette eingehen.
Gespannt bin ich auch sehr, ob der WAV den nicht im Verein angeschlossenen Jahreskarteninhabern das Nachtangeln ermöglichen wird.
Ohne dem durchaus sehr umstrittenen HHS etwas unterstellen zu wollen.....man kann dies auch vorzüglich als Druckmittel einsetzen.

Bin gespannt..


----------



## TobBok (15. Juli 2021)

Gute Aktion von Personen vor Ort, antike Regelungen endlich zu kippen.

Als Niedersachse finde ich dies hier belustigend, und es bestärkt meine Auffassung bzgl der Passivität des DAFVs eindeutig:
"Aus Sicht des DAFV wäre es zielführend, die Regelung zum Nachtangeln außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten grundsätzlich dem Fischereirechtsinhaber bzw. dem Pächter des Fischereirechts zu überlassen, in den meisten Fällen sind dies die Fischereivereine. Der jeweilige Vereinsvorstand sollte in eigener Verantwortung Regelungen zu einer tageszeitlichen Beschränkung der Angelfischerei treffen können. Eine solche Deregulierung würde die Entscheidungshoheit in die Hände derer übertragen, welche die notwendige Kenntnis für eine geeignete Lösung an dem jeweiligen Gewässer besitzt."

Ein Verband sollte sich in der Regel GRUNDSÄTZLICH für eine Deregulierung in solcher Hinsicht einsetzen und nicht erst dann den Finger nach oben geben, wenn ein Gericht die Dinge kippt, die man sich aus Gründen der "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" nicht getraut hat anzurühren, obwohl selbst die lokalen Naturschutzverbände die Argumentation der Angler übernommen haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juli 2021)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Da die Fischereirechtsinhaber diese Entscheidung ja nicht umsetzen müssen, befürchte ich, dass zumindest vieles beim Alten bleiben wird.
> Für Tages- und Jahreskarteninhaber, die keinem Verein angeschlossen sind, wird sich nicht viel ändern. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass diese Aussage rein hypothetisch ist, würde aber nahezu jede Wette eingehen.



Da ist in BaWü dann die Situation halt wie im Rest Deutschlands. Wenn Verbände und Vereine für ihre Gewässer ein Nachtangelverbot verhängen, steht es den Mitgliedern frei, dies zu ändern. Dazu genügt das Einreichen eines entsprechenden Antrags in der Mitgliederversammlung und das Erreichen einer entsprechenden Mehrheit. 

Bzgl. Tageskarteninhabern: Auch in meinem Verein hier in Bayern haben Tageskarteninhaber keine Erlaubnis zum Nachtangeln. Das hängt auch mit dem Vertrauen in deren Verhalten bei Nacht zusammen. Davon abgesehen haben es Tageskarteninhaber hier eh schwer, Zugang zu attraktiven Gewässern zu bekommen. Und für Verbandsgewässer werden auch Tageskarten nur an Mitglieder bayerischer Vereine ausgegeben, die im Verband organisiert sind. Klar nimmt der Verband und auch Vereine den Gewässerzugang als Druckmittel, um Angler in Vereine und Verbände zu zwingen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Das früher viel Mist gelaufen ist, ist ungenommen.


Einen einzelnen Erfolg, einen Tag später,
und alles davor ist schon "früher".
Du hättest in die Politik gehen sollen.

Man stelle sich einen typischen BaWü-Angler vor, so Mitte 50, die Knochen tun immer mehr weh, die 2te Knie-OP steht an. Natürlich freut der sich über die Meldung.
Im 2ten Moment denkt er, "Klasse, jetzt bin ich langsam zu alt um mir im Bivvy die Nächte um die Ohren zu hauen, die letzten 30 Jahre hätt ich das aber gern gemacht."
Und dem wollt ihr jetzt die letzte CD von "Wir sind Helden" rauf und runter vorsingen?
Was für ein Selbstverständnis!



tibulski schrieb:


> Du schreibst seit Jahren immer die gleichen Verbands-Weltuntergangsstorys, ohne das da irgendwas konstruktives kommt, oder ihr irgendwelche ernstzunehmenden Alternativen aufgezeigt hättet.


Jau, nie nich habe gerade ich konstruktive Kritik geübt 
oder gar Alternativen zu dieser Art Verbands-Bumms aufgezeigt. 


By the way...
Was hat der DAFV eigentlich mit dieser Geschichte zu tun?


----------



## TobBok (15. Juli 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> By the way...
> Was hat der DAFV eigentlich mit dieser Geschichte zu tun?


Der macht es wie die CDU mit erfolgreichen Dingen, die aus der Feder von FDP oder SPD kamen.
Der DAFV sich daneben, feiert seine "Erfolge", auch wenn sie nicht aus der eigenen Erfolge sind.
Also alles wie immer.


----------



## rippi (15. Juli 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da ist in BaWü dann die Situation halt wie im Rest Deutschlands. Wenn Verbände und Vereine für ihre Gewässer ein Nachtangelverbot verhängen, steht es den Mitgliedern frei, dies zu ändern. Dazu genügt das Einreichen eines entsprechenden Antrags in der Mitgliederversammlung und das Erreichen einer entsprechenden Mehrheit.
> 
> Bzgl. Tageskarteninhabern: Auch in meinem Verein hier in Bayern haben Tageskarteninhaber keine Erlaubnis zum Nachtangeln. Das hängt auch mit dem Vertrauen in deren Verhalten bei Nacht zusammen. Davon abgesehen haben es Tageskarteninhaber hier eh schwer, Zugang zu attraktiven Gewässern zu bekommen. Und für Verbandsgewässer werden auch Tageskarten nur an Mitglieder bayerischer Vereine ausgegeben, die im Verband organisiert sind. Klar nimmt der Verband und auch Vereine den Gewässerzugang als Druckmittel, um Angler in Vereine und Verbände zu zwingen.


Gegen diese zwielichtigen Umstände in Bayern sollte ebenfalls geklagt werden! Die reine Schilderung dieser Verhältnisse versetzt mich in blankes Entsetzen.


----------



## rustaweli (15. Juli 2021)

Die Redaktion hat eine Pressemitteilung des DAFV veröffentlicht. Darauf gab es "Diskussionsbedarf", ich poste was anderes, neutrales. Es ging weiter und man wurde gewisser Dinge bezichtigt beim Versuch der Aufklärung. Aufklärung von Leuten welche etwas involviert sind über Jahre. Für Nicht-BWler ist die Aufregung eventuell nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
Aus Gründen der freien Meinungsbildung poste ich hier eine leicht andere Darstellung. Daraufhin gibt es verschiedene Darstellungen, die Diskussion hier und die Bezeichnung als böse Lügner. Finde es mehr als fair für die Nichtinvolvierten 2 Berichte lesen zu können. Sorry, aber als BWler ist mir diese Sache neben anderen, unschönen Dingen eben sehr wichtig!
Edit Mod

Wer dann noch wirklich an den echten Zuständen interessiert ist, an Dingen welche hier nicht zur Sprache kamen - recherchiert im Netz, schreibt Behörden, Vereine, den Verband, Landtagsabgeordnete usw. an und seht selbst!
Dank auch an kati48268!
Damit halte ich mich ab jetzt raus und wünsche Euch was!
Gruß
rusty


----------



## rustaweli (15. Juli 2021)

Im Ernst jetzt? Ihr habt mich zensiert, einen Link zu Netzwerk angeln, sauber recherchiert, mit Aktennummern, Dokumenten, Bildern hinterlegt? Euer Ernst? 
Dann hier die Bild 
https://www.bild.de/regional/stuttg...gen-gegen-nachtangelverbot-77079542.bild.html 
Das Foto zeigt den "ahnungslosen" HR Schock, man achte auf Datum und Co, berichtete wird hauptsächlich über ihn. 
Werde die Tage eine Entscheidung treffen ob ich ich weiter Teil einer Verbandszensur in Forumform sein will. 
Bin erschrocken, das AB..., ok!
Fasse es nicht, einen Link zu öffentlichen Medien, Fakten...,krass von Euch!


----------



## seatrout61 (15. Juli 2021)

Letztlich geht es nicht um das Hick-Hack und die Befindlichkeiten i-welcher Verbandsfuzzis auf der persönlichen Ebene...sondern um das "Aufheben des Nachtangelverbots" auf der Sachebene.


----------

